# MWST Event Demo Vids



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just because I want everybody to be as prepared as possible I went ahead and made a couple of videos demonstrating the racing and distance events at the upcoming Midwest Tournament.

These events, along with the speed shoot and Dennis the Menace, do not count towards a total score. The winner of the event is the winner of the event, the winner of the Main is the winner of the tournament. There are two reasons I'm doing all the extra events: First, they're fun. Second, it will help get everybody used to shooting in front of others. The speed and distance shoots as well as the racing events will all take place on Saturday before the Main Event. That way we should all be ok with shooting with an audience and should be good and warmed up. I'm trying to do what I can to keep nerves from being the biggest factor in deciding who wins the Main.

So anyway, here's what we're going to be doing, more or less. I may change the racing targets to cans if the balls don't seem like they're going to hold up.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like a blast! Nice work MJ and all involved in making this a great event


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun! Great work to you all!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great fun! You are going to miss me at the bottom of the score ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome! I wish I could attend! Looks like so much fun!

Cheers

Emitto.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I'm not taking your place at the bottom Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I remember the ball races at the 2012 Summer Nationals...they were a blast!!

Charles...I've got you covered...I'll take the last place. If I remember right, that's about were I ended up at the Summer Nationals.

I know one thing for sure...I'll be putting in some time at the 75ft targets on the practice range. I tried it once a week ago...it was really ugly. I couldn't even average 1 out of 5. Put me down for the bottom on that one too! :rofl: .

That's what I like about this tournament...the fun. I don't care where I end up on any event. I'll give it my best, and that will have to be good enough.

The next 4 days of work cannot go fast enough.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I know everyone can't be first but I wish you all good luck. Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Best shooters in the country, fun targets, the beginning of new friendships, rekindle old friendships, good food and drinks, friendly competition and the best host family ever. Looks like a win win situation to me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck to all, ill be waiting with school girlish anticipation for vids and pics.


----------

